# Hab nettes Bauteil für 4x 0-10V in Frequenz gebaut;



## mr__mines (7 Februar 2007)

Hab mir einfach so eine kleine Platine gemacht mit der ich 4 x 0-10V Eingänge in Frequenzeingänge umwandle.

Ich nehem das Bauteil für die S7-200 in Verbindung mit den Schnellen Zählern her. So kann ich ganz einfach die 0-100% Potis an den Schaltschränken einlesen. War irgendwie Sinnvoll, da die schnellen Zähler sonst eh immer brach liegen.   

Klar kann man so etwas überall kaufen aber der Preis war für mich ausschlaggebend mir das Teil selber zu bauen. Schaut glaube ich ganz fein aus.
Für "genauere" Eingänge und schnellere Eingänge bleibt eh nur eine Analoge Erweiterungsbaugruppe.

Möchte jemand so ein Bauteil testen ...  

Technische Daten ...

AVR Mikrocontroller ATMega-8
4 Kanal ADC Converter mit 8-bit Kanalauflösung:
Pro Kanal:        LSB: 40mV
0-10V  -> 300Hz-10khz Linear!!!
Ausgangsspannung: 24V AC Reckecksignal für Eingang auf schnellen Zähler (Klingt komisch?!?!!?!?)

Weiters:

Spannungsversorgung: 24V DC mit Verpolungsschutz,
Serieller Ausgang RS232 für Weiterverarbeitung am PC,
Permanentes Senden aller 4 Kanäle mit aktualisierten Werten,

Weidmüller Hutschienen Gehäuse;
Das wärs !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Februar 2007)

mr__mines schrieb:


> Hab mir einfach so eine kleine Platine gemacht mit der ich 4 x 0-10V Eingänge in Frequenzeingänge umwandle.
> 
> 
> Weidmüller Hutschienen Gehäuse;
> Das wärs !



Frag mal maxi.

Seine Exponate verlangen häufig nach Speziallösungen, sicher hat er dafür Verwendung !


----------



## maxi (8 Februar 2007)

Ja, ich glaube ich wüsste da eine Anwendung.

Ich habe da auch gerade eine andere Idee.
Kennst du dich mit DMX Technik aus?


----------



## edison (8 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Kennst du dich mit DMX Technik aus?


 
Genau, hab ewigkeiten gesucht um der S7 DMX beizubringen.
Habs hinterher wegen zu großem Aufwand aufgegeben und bin auf Analogwerte umgestiegen.


----------



## plc_tippser (8 Februar 2007)

Macht einen guten Eindruck.

Gruß, 
pt


----------



## mr__mines (8 Februar 2007)

DMX wie Lichttechnik sagt mir gar nichts.  

Ich habs einfach gebaut, weil ich diese Module bei den Wasserwerken in den ganzen Hochbehältern einsetzen kann.
So kann ich die Analogwerte der Druckdosen einlesen und die Daten mit der kleinsten S7-200 über die Serielle Schnitstelle (PC/PPI Kabel) mittels Funk an die Hauptzentrale Übermitteln.
An die kleinste S7-200 (221 DC/DC/DC) kann man nämlich keine Erweiterungsbaugruppen hängen, daher der Selbstbau. Die AI Baugruppe hat glaube ich nur 3 AI meine jetzt "4 AI".
Und der Preis war dann noch so ein zusätzliches Zuckerl.

Der nächste Schritt ist der Bau einer Karte wo ich 2 Analogwerte und 4 DI  direkt auf unsere Datenmodem hänge. Ich brauch dann nur noch eine Adresse wegsenden, die ich auf der Platine einstelle und bekomme alle Daten zugeschickt. Dann ist die SPS heraussen. Nur noch in der Zentrale ist dann eine bei den Pumpen.

PS.: RS232 geht eh schon aber halt nur die Werte 1-4 mit : und dann der Wert von 1-256 als Zahl danach immer ; und Zeilenrücklauf.

So long MR.
Basteln ist schon OK;


----------



## Zottel (8 Februar 2007)

mr__mines schrieb:


> ... mit der ich 4 x 0-10V Eingänge in Frequenzeingänge umwandle.
> 
> 0-10V  -> 300Hz-10khz Linear!!!
> Ausgangsspannung: 24V AC Reckecksignal für Eingang auf schnellen Zähler (Klingt komisch?!?!!?!?)


Ok, aber warum erst Spannung in Frequenz wandeln und dann auszählen? Eine Sekunde lang zählen gibt auch nur einen neuen Wert/Sekunde. Die ADCs der AVRs sind aber um Längen schneller. Die 200 schafft normalerweise auch immer >50 Zyklen/Sekunde. Nun nimmst du 4 normale Digtaleingänge für Daten, 1 Ausgang für für Takt. Mit Takt=1 legt der AVR 4 LSBit der Daten auf die Eingänge, SPS liest sie ein und setzt Takt auf 0, daraufhin legt der AVR das nächste Bit der Datenkanäle auf die Eingänge, SPS übernimmt, legt den Takt wieder auf 1 usw. bis alle Bits angekommen sind. AVR nimmt neue Messung vor.
Das geht dann mit jeder SPS mit normalen Eingängen und da die (langsamere) SPS den Takt vorgibt, paßt sich die Sache an die maximal mögliche Geschwindigkeit an. Ferner müßte man nicht für jeden AD-Kanal einen Eingang benutzen, sondern könnte auch die Daten+Kanalnummer hinternander an einen Eingang übertragen. Oder mit weiteren (z.B.) 4 Ausgängen  der SPS einen von (z.B.) 16 ADC-Kanälen auswählen.
Oder dem AVR gleich ein Interface zum (seriellen) Systembus der 200 verpassen...


----------



## mr__mines (8 Februar 2007)

Gute IDEE;
Und vor allem Konstruktive Kritik ...

Das mit der Zeit paßt schon finde ich. (Also für meine Anwendungen)
Da ändert sich alle 10 Minuten Maximal was. (Hochbehälterhöhe in m,cm)
Außerdem wird ja eh nur alle 2 Minuten das ganze Datenpaket gefunkt.

Bei den Potis an den Schaltschranktüren ist es zeitlich eigentlich auch nicht so fix.

Aber das mit dem Takt und quasi Seriellem Senden über einen Eingang ist eine sehr gute IDEE   
Man Bastelt ja immer in einem sehr begrenzten Horizont auf eine Lösung hin !!!

Das ist super FEEDBACK ....
Ich hab öfter so Basteleien und werd die jetzt öfter einstellen. Hab schon Angst gehabt das mich da jetzt wer niedermacht, wegen "Scheiß Bastelei" anstatt original Baugruppe !!!

So long MR.


----------



## Ralle (8 Februar 2007)

@mr_mines
Also die Optik der Baugruppe ist doch absolut professionell. Ich war ganz baff .


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Februar 2007)

Wenn Du ganz viel Zeit hast reicht auch ein Digital-Eingang um die Werte zu übertragen. Übertrag ähnlich wie beim DCF77-Signal(kann natürlich auch abgewandelt werden):
Pulslänge 100ms = Low
Pulslänge 200ms = High
Start der Übertragung nach 2 Sekunden Pause (steigende Flanke/steigende Flanke), sonst alle 1 Sekunde.

Die Werte können nacheinander übertragen werden, evtl. auch noch um Checksumme ergänzt werden.


----------



## Zottel (10 Februar 2007)

mr__mines schrieb:


> Gute IDEE;
> 
> Aber das mit dem Takt und quasi Seriellem Senden über einen Eingang ist eine sehr gute IDEE
> Man Bastelt ja immer in einem sehr begrenzten Horizont auf eine Lösung hin !!!
> ...


Da dir das Feedback gefällt und die serielle Übertragung auch: Kennst du I2C (Inter IC Connection)? Bei den AVRs heißt das TWI (Two Wire Interface), vielleicht, damit Atmel keine Lizenzgebühren an Philips zahlen muß...
Damit können sich zwei Chips über ein Takt(SCL) und ein Datensignal(SDA) unterhalten und das in beide Richtungen.
Das könnte man auch mit zwei oder vielen SPS oder SPS und Mikrocontrollern machen. Ist aber irre langsam (so 50 SPS-Zyklen für Address- und Datenbyte), aber es gibt ja Anwendungen, wo man das brauchen kann.
Damit jeder den Zustand der Leitung kontrollieren kann, halten bei I2C Pull-Up-Widerstände die Leitungen auf "high" und jeder Teilnehmer kann sie mit einem Transistor auf low "herunterziehen".
Meist gibt es einen Master. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es da auch ein Protokoll, wo der Master"ausgehandelt" wird, aber das dauert schon bei Mikrocontrollern sehr lange...
Bei einer SPS sollte man eher low als Ruhepegel wählen und jeder Teilnehmer kann die gemeinsame Leitung mit seinem Ausgang auf 24V ziehen. Bei jeder SPS würden 2 Eingänge und 2 Ausgänge benötigt. Die Ausgänge müßte man über Dioden auf die gemeinsame Leitung schalten, falls sie bei außen anliegenden 24V Strom ziehen und um zu vermeiden, das eine höhere Spannung aus einer anderen Anlage einen Strom über die Schutzdioden bewirkt.


----------



## thomass5 (11 Februar 2007)

Hallo,
habe in anderem Artikel folgenden Link gefunden: http://www.htw-dresden.de/fe/labor/mikror/projects/pb_slave/PB_Text.html
vielleicht kann mann das ja verbinden?
Thomas


----------

